# Trying to decide on tyres... help!



## MikeW-71 (6 Apr 2015)

This is more for my C2C tour than anything else, but I am wondering if there is a better option than the tyres I'm running at the moment.

The LBS recommended Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 at the rear and Maxxis Ardent 2.2 up front, and to be fair, at trail centres in the dry it works. They don't feel quite as confident in the wet though.

The Crossmark runs really quick on harder surfaces, but how often am I gonna get that on bridleways? They will help when on tarmac, but perhaps aren't the best choice elsewhere.

Is there such a tyre that can give me good grip off-road wet and dry, deal with mud OK, be tough and yet not be stupidly heavy, slow and draggy on tarmac (as there will be a good few miles of this). Pease give me your recommendations as the choice is frankly bewildering. Bear in mind that I'm on 26" wheels.

On my road bike I love Continentals, but are they the best choice here?


----------



## arno (6 Apr 2015)

Conti XKing 
Schwalbe land cruiser. cheap heavy tough and rolls well on Tarmac


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> This is more for my C2C tour than anything else, but I am wondering if there is a better option than the tyres I'm running at the moment.
> 
> The LBS recommended Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 at the rear and Maxxis Ardent 2.2 up front, and to be fair, at trail centres in the dry it works. They don't feel quite as confident in the wet though.
> 
> ...



Have you tried the new Moon-on-a-Stick tyres from Blue Sky bike components??


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Apr 2015)

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Apr 2015)

I run Panaracer Fire XC Pro on one of my MTB bikes which is also used for touring, and I find them fine for both road and trail/bridleway use whether loaded with panniers or stripped down for normal off road stuff.


----------



## Psycolist (8 Apr 2015)

I've recently been in search of an all rounder, and after a few non starters, have settled on the Schwalbe Black Jack. Easy rolling on road, and I've not had any problems or felt unsure on any off road surface. Mud, grass, hard pack, gravel and as I live on the coast, sand. They have felt sure footed where ever I have taken them. For me, a proper Jack of all surfaces. They come at a great price too.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Apr 2015)

My local bike shop gets quite a few people in wanting their little used bike 'serviced' for a Coast to Coast ride.

The shop offers a C2C maintenance package, including a pair of Land Cruisers.

A couple of people in my riding group also rate Land Cruisers as a budget all surface tyre.


----------



## clid61 (10 Apr 2015)

Land cruisers all the way


----------



## Citius (10 Apr 2015)

MikeW-71 said:


> This is more for my C2C tour than anything else, but I am wondering if there is a better option than the tyres I'm running at the moment.
> 
> The LBS recommended Maxxis Crossmark 2.1 at the rear and Maxxis Ardent 2.2 up front, and to be fair, at trail centres in the dry it works. They don't feel quite as confident in the wet though.
> 
> ...



Schwalbe Smart Sam is the tyre you're looking for...


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Apr 2015)

Citius said:


> Schwalbe Smart Sam is the tyre you're looking for...



There's now a Smart Sam Plus with better puncture protection - it will be heavier and probably have a harsher ride, but I would accept that for fewer punctures.


----------



## GilesM (21 Apr 2015)

The Conti Race King is a pretty good all round tyre, I use them on my hardtail, not to much drag for the road, and pretty good off road.

I would also suggest adjusting pressures for long road/off road sections, could make a noticeable difference.


----------



## craigwend (21 Apr 2015)

I used SCHWALBE Marathon Plus MTB for my C2C - as much to prevent punctures, as in a large organised group - fine off road (& up T'Pennines) & better on road than my original specilaized MTB tyres


----------



## Alex34 (22 Apr 2015)

I just purchased Schwalbe Smart Sams 28x1.75 for my "HybridCross"...

Did 30 miles on them this morning up and down the Grand Union Canal. Decent in hard to lose dry dirt but I would worry on wet, very smooth surfaces or stones. I got the squeaks going over dry smooth cobble today and nearly shat myself. 
It should be okay in slightly muddy conditions but if you go over a large smooth stone hidden in the muck, say a quick prayer! Lol

Will be trying the WTB Nano next. They have gotten some really good reviews as an all rounder. ;-)


----------



## e-rider (22 Apr 2015)

I just bought some Schwalbe Land cruisers - I have to say the worst quality tyres I've ever seen from a mainstream manufacturer - it has put me off ever buying Schwalbe tyres again in the future


----------



## MikeW-71 (23 Apr 2015)

Thanks everyone, I've picked up a pair of Conti X-Kings from Wiggle for half price, lets see how they do


----------

